# BSC: determinant of qualitative and quantitave attributes



## xpictianoc

Pozdrav! 

U zadnje vrijeme pokušavam prevesti sa poljskog na BSC plan budućeg istraživanja, koje biće vršeno na jugu Srbije u gradu Preveševo. Budući da  u planu pojavljaju se riječi kojih nigdje ne mogu naći, htio bih vas zamoliti da mi pomognete  

Determinanty cech jakościowych i ilościowych (pl)
Determinant of qualitative and quantitave attributes (en)


----------



## iobyo

Kako ti zvuči _odrednice kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih svojstava/osobina/atributa_?

Da nisi možda mislio na _determinante _u matematici?



xpictianoc said:


> Budući  da  u planu pojavljaju se rječi kojih



Zar se ne kaže "riječi koje", ili varam se?


----------



## xpictianoc

naše istraživanje nema ništa zajedničko sa matematikom  To je društveni smjer (političke nauke). Hvala na odgovoru.


----------



## Orlin

Meni se sviđa "Determinant(i?) kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih atributa". Po meni su latinizmi karakteristični za naučni stil (dakle lepo u ovom kontekstu) a i čini mi se da BCS jezici koriste relativno mnogo reči iz latinskog.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Meni se sviđa "Determinant(i?) kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih atributa". Po meni su latinizmi karakteristični za naučni stil (dakle lepo u ovom kontekstu) a i čini mi se da BCS jezici koriste relativno mnogo reči iz latinskog.



Determinanta je funkcija u algebri, dok eng. _determinant _je odrednica, odlučujući faktor itd.


----------



## xpictianoc

a kako vam zvuči cijela rečenica? 

"Odrednice kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih atributa  procesa sakralizacije etnosa i etnicizacije religije" ???


----------



## Duya

Pompezno


----------



## iobyo

xpictianoc said:


> a kako vam zvuči cijela riječenica?
> 
> "Odrednice kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih atributa  procesa sakralizacije etnosa i etnicizacije religije" ???



Invertiraj rečenicu ili je malo proširi?


----------



## iobyo

[Mod, please delete this blank post. Thank you.]


----------



## DenisBiH

xpictianoc said:


> a kako vam zvuči cijela rečenica?
> 
> "Odrednice kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih atributa  procesa sakralizacije etnosa i etnicizacije religije" ???




Pisanje naučnih radova mi nije jača strana, pa tako ni naslovi istih radova, ali možda nešto u ovom stilu (možda bez zagrada):

Procesi sakralizacije etnosa i etnicizacije religije
 (odrednice kvalitativnih i kvantitativnih atributa)

Ako nije naslov u pitanju onda pojma ne'am. Čisto striktno govoreći ipak mislim da to nije rečenica.  Nego, šta su tačno "odrednice atributa"?



iobyo said:


> Zar se ne kaže "riječi koje", ili varam se?



Slavenski genitiv?
​


----------

